# What species is this?



## freekain (May 29, 2003)

I just got my first piranha. I've had it for only about 5 months and looking deeper into these amazing critters I've got the bug.. The only problem I have is I can't tell which species I got.. Your all going laugh but when i bought them I didn't even look at what species it was. If anyone could help me it'd be appreciated

















thanks

Freekain


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygocentrus nattereri (Kner 1860)


----------



## freekain (May 29, 2003)

Thx hastatus.. What gives it away?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Many things give it away. Here is a list of species. It will help you identify them.

Piranha list


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Everything. :







: Check out pictures of other peoples' juvi natts and you'll see this is identical to them.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pygocentrus nattereri aka Red Belly, the most common of all piranhas!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yep it's a Red Belly Piranha.

Look here---------->Piranha Factsheets

It is the piranha factsheets. There is a lot of info and some pictures of many of the piranha species there.


----------

